# Doing Science on my Kindle Oasis 2019



## mark-biro (Jun 16, 2020)

Just wanted to show off my little science experiment. I have attached two electrodes to my Kindle Oasis 2019. They are triggered remotely through my iPhone. Now I have an nice little remote control for my Kindle ! What do you guys think?










Here's proof it really works!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNfeJDhpqjg


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting and creative!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The first question that comes to mind is: Why?


----------

